# Question for Forum members with late model Toyotas



## yodayoda (Mar 12, 2010)

Not to beat this stuck gas pedal thing to death, but I haven't heard a good explanation why you can't simply put it in neutral if the pedal sticks, do toyotas have some kind of neutral block if the car is moving? I read 1 acount that the person stated he couldn't put it in Neutral, is this bs?

I kind of have some sympathy for the Lexus owners, I read with the push button ignition you have to hold the button for 3 seconds to kill the engine, don't know if this is correct or not.

Have Americans become so helpless that their fist impulse is to call 911 instead of using their brain and solving problems for them self?

I would like to hear from some forum members that own some of these cars.
Can you be driving, mash the pedal to the floor and still put the trans in neutral?

I can understand this stuck pedal thing causing an accident, in town, stop and go traffic etc. but these people having them stick so long and not being able to solve the problem before calling 911? what am I missing?


----------



## cableguy256 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, i was thinking the same exact thing this morning... I mean, I can understand the panic setting in when you realize "oh crap, my car just gained a brain of it's own and it has a death wish!"..... but not only do you have the neutral idea, but there's the e-brake along with the regular pedal... clutch (one of the reports was taken from a stick shift model), or killing the ignition (wouldn't really recommend this one though as the steering wheel will lock)... I'm just as confused on this as you are yoda...


----------



## yodayoda (Mar 12, 2010)

cableguy256 said:


> Ya know, i was thinking the same exact thing this morning... I mean, I can understand the panic setting in when you realize "oh crap, my car just gained a brain of it's own and it has a death wish!"..... but not only do you have the neutral idea, but there's the e-brake along with the regular pedal... clutch (one of the reports was taken from a stick shift model), or killing the ignition (wouldn't really recommend this one though as the steering wheel will lock)... I'm just as confused on this as you are yoda...



On most cars the ignition will not turn back far enough to lock the steering wheel unless the trans is in park, will only turn the car off,though you would lose power steering, not sure on toyotas. E brake prolly wouldn't do much.

Gotta be some toyota techs or owners on here that could shed some light.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 13, 2010)

Remember that movie " Runaway Car"? I think it was a Maverick. It was just a movie. 
The guy who claimed he couldn't stop his car was trying to get out of a speeding ticket. But of course we have to patronize these pathetic people when then cry. 
There is just no way a car can get away from you.


----------



## cableguy256 (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW! Ironically, a buddy of mine just sent me a link to a video in direct relation this topic.... ***WARNING** This guy using extremely graphic language so DO NOT Watch if you are offended by this language or if there are kids around*.... but seriously, this guy is the man! lol

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80941975/


----------



## loadthestove (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm with you guys on this.I to wondered why not just put the thing in neutral and let her blow.It's under warranty so who cares...

I have seriously considered taking one for a "test drive" Just to see if it will shift in neutral....


----------



## dumbarky (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife has one of these cars. I really would rather her bought something else this time but she drove the snot out of her last one. It lasted ten years so bought another one 2010. We bought it in Dec. 2009. Still haven't got a recall or notice on it. When she asked me what to do in case of throttle sticking I told her to push it in neutral or turn off the key. You will lose power steering but its better that rear ending someone. You can push it into neutral until you get it stopped my big question is seems like the only cars that have had this happen have crashed. These people have the presence of mind to call 911, but not to turn off the ignition or shift into neutral, that just strikes me as being odd. Has any one heard of a throttle sticking and someone getting the vehicle stopped without an incident. Or has all the throttle sticking incidents resulted in crashes. I have a 2000 gmc sierra K2500 and the petal sticks on it all the time. Sticks up you have to mash it down to accelerate. Its not really a safety issue as much as a aggravation. The pedal sticks a little initially as you begin to push it. It never sticks down.


----------



## cableguy256 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, to answer the question flat out for those who didn't watch that video, you can in fact shift the prius into neutral while traveling... when the guy shifts into neutral from around 40, the engine actually dies on this car for some odd reason..... he also show's that you can press the on/off button down for 4 seconds and it kills the engine...


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 14, 2010)

Toyota Hybrid Horror Hoax

http://www.forbes.com/2010/03/12/toyota-autos-hoax-media-opinions-contributors-michael-fumento.html



> "On the very day Toyota was making a high-profile defense of its cars, one of them was speeding out of control," said CBS News--and a vast number of other media outlets worldwide. The driver of a 2008 Toyota Prius, James Sikes, called 911 to say his accelerator was stuck, he was zooming faster than 90 miles per hour and absolutely couldn't slow down.
> 
> It got far more dramatic, though. The California Highway Patrol responded and "To get the runaway car to stop, they actually had to put their patrol car in front of the Prius and step on the brakes." During over 20 harrowing minutes, according to NBC's report, Sikes "did everything he could to try to slow down that Prius." Others said, "Radio traffic indicated the driver was unable to turn off the engine or shift the car into neutral."
> 
> ...


----------



## yodayoda (Mar 14, 2010)

cableguy256 said:


> WOW! Ironically, a buddy of mine just sent me a link to a video in direct relation this topic.... ***WARNING** This guy using extremely graphic language so DO NOT Watch if you are offended by this language or if there are kids around*.... but seriously, this guy is the man! lol
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80941975/



Interesting, I was reading the comments under the video, 1 guy who was claiming to be a Toyota engineer, claims the shifters are electronic on the prius, and when the pedals stick the electronic shifter does not work. 

Is this true? is there no shift cable or manual valve in the transmission on the Prius? Any Auto trans I've ever worked on, electronic or not, still has a shift cable and a manual valve in the valve body. Any Toyota or Prius Techs out there?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 12, 2010)

hey tuvw402 why you posting spam sites all over this forum for ?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have an 2009 Tacoma TRD sport and have a recall. Something to do with the floor mat or gas pedal I'm not totally sure as i never even read the letter fully. Anyways i have not had an issue with my truck yet and have not taken it in yet either. I have a 6 speed so as far as im concerned i'll just push it in neutral and watch it bounce off the limiter. Maybe they will replace it with an automatic cause driving standard sux anymore...EPA ruined that. other then being a 6 speed its a great truck and I love it. it towes like a big truck to


----------



## luckycutter (Apr 15, 2010)

As a long time toyota owner I can tell you that in my Camry and 4 runner you can shift into neutral and /or turn the key off. Infact, my daughter once shifted from drive to reverse once while going about 40 mph. The car died. She pulled over to the side of the road, end of story. However, her driving lesson was over and I drove the rest of the way home dreading spending thousands for a new tranny but I worried for nothing. No harm done.

At this point I really do not care what people drive. If there is a problem of this nature and the driver's first and only response is to call 911 that driver is an idiot that does not belong behind the wheel. Driving is a privilege and not a right.


----------



## mbopp (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, my wife's Venza still has a shifter on the automatic transmission. And I had her practice slapping it into neutral (just in case...) Even if the throttle was stuck and it was in neutral I figure the engine should bounce off the rev limiter.


----------

